# 10 Person poker table



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I built this 10 person poker table with dealer position for a customer that was replacing a really cheap table that he bought second hand. The table measures 48X96. The table is made from 3/4" oak ply, padded with 1/4" waterproof foam, and a custom measured waterproof layout. The rail is made from 2 pieces of 3/4" ply, 1" foam, and wrapped with some super soft leather. The legs were bought and put together, and attached with 1" wood screws. Everything can be taken apart to move it to a different location if needed.
The first picture of the table shows the actual colors, and the second picture shows the table in the customers house all cleaned up. 
Let me know what you think.
Nick


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you did a fantastic job! Great work on the radiused leather pads....this is tough and time-consuming from what I've read. 

Very well done!

smitty


----------



## tlcpokertables (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful job, Nick!.....Clean work on the rails!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Nick, very nice table. Could you tell me where you got the legs?

Thanks,

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. 
RLH, pm sent


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

really prefessional look ... very nice work, especially the leather trim. As was mentioned up above, I think this is tough to get right, although I guess maybe supersoft leather helped prevent wrinkles. Still, really terrific.

Paul


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

phinds said:


> really prefessional look ... very nice work, especially the leather trim. As was mentioned up above, I think this is tough to get right, although I guess maybe supersoft leather helped prevent wrinkles. Still, really terrific.
> 
> Paul


 Thanks.
The leather was the toughest part. I struggled with it for days, and was really unhappy with my original outcome. I saw a post that tlcpokertables made, and I asked for some suggestions through email. After getting back to the rail and taking in his suggestions, this was the final product that the customer received. Seems like everyone is happy now.
Nick


----------

